# legs and back on same day???



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

just a quickie guys i usually train legs and back on the same day.is this ok or do you recomend splitting them? has worked so far but gains have slowed, am i expecting too much or should i just train em on diffrent days.??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

to be honest i dont know how you can train em on the same day anyway!! legs alone wipes me out, i would deffo train legs on a different day mate


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

train legs first and also am ready to barf come close many times ,i dont skimp on the attitude towards training or the intensity to which i train.,its just as i said my backs comming on right nice but legs have reached a stalemate,just keeps the comments comming.thanks kezz.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Kezz said:


> to be honest i dont know how you can train em on the same day anyway!! legs alone wipes me out, i would deffo train legs on a different day mate


2nd that after doing legs you should be hobbling away


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Im with kezz & neil i cant fuction properly after legs...and ive got legs tonight..woo hoo, ive done legs and back together once or twice but found i couldnt lift much weight as i was already done in


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

my back is abit of a weakness for me so i often add in one exercise with 4 sets after my legs.. seems to be working nicely


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

DB if your back is your weak spot them im in trouble lol ,i know that we all have a tendancy towards being perfectionist but db i thought your back was awesome.have add also the only part i ever suffer from any serious kind of doms are my legs.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I do Back and Hamstrings, not a problem for me 

You can do legs AND back not Legs THEN back, if you know what I mean, like one back exercise then one leg one, then a back one, then a leg one etc etc


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

gocha magic lol i know what ya mean.cheers.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

justdiscovering said:


> DB if your back is your weak spot them im in trouble lol ,i know that we all have a tendancy towards being perfectionist but db i thought your back was awesome.have add also the only part i ever suffer from any serious kind of doms are my legs.


LOL cheers mate but it is abit weak imo anyway! 

i only really get doms in legs&chest the rest seem to grow but rarely ache the next few days..

imo if your legs have reached a stale point split them up... quads one day and hams & back the other... if you start with hams you'll work them 100x better than you would after squats etc..


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I can barely train quads and hams together let alone throwing back in there:eek: back and hams is a good split though especially if your fond of stiff deadlifts.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

if you haven't got enough days, then its better to do some back work out than not doing any.

if you have to do them on the same day, then i would try doing legs first one week, then back first the next, and so on, or do legs first for a few weeks or so, then do back first. just mixes things up a bit so your body won't get used to it.

i'm doing chest with upper back atm, with a 10 minute break in between the 2 body parts.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

****in obvious but also a good idea cheers onepack one to seriously consider.reps to you my friend.


----------

